# Nano-Nater's 3g *Tank no Longer exists*



## LeapingGnome (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks nice, I bet it's easy to lose the Oto in there.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

At first it doesnt look like a 3g. Looks very nice. You sure you have fish in ther


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Why did you make a hood in a rimless tank!?!? O well :-D. Great tank, but it looks a little too busy. No focal point. Those two plants in the middle left seem too big for the tank also. They remind me of rotala rotundifolia... just 3x bigger lol.

And whatever plant you have in the foreground (I think its glosso), I think you should plant it more uniformly so it grows uniformly otherwise it'll grow into a bigger entangled mess.

But that must be one happy puffer :-D.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks very nice from a distance, but the closeup makes it look a bit messy IMO :redface:


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

thank for for the complements,



the foreground plant is HC, i have so much of it that i am not able to plant it in small patches so I had to sorta ''stuff'' it there. It may be why it looks messy, im going to let it grow like that and see if the roots dig in the substrate...

or should i remove about 50% of it and plant it well?
any good tips on planting is appreciated.

Leaping Gnome, the oto has been in th tank for about one week and is doing great so and he has gotten fatter:icon_surp 

update soon to come stay tuned!


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

I got some other pics i forgot to add of various DIY equipment and of course... one of Kirby!


Kirby  









DIY co2









DIY ''bell'' type diffuser(made from pill bottle)  









next update coming soon.


----------



## LeapingGnome (Apr 15, 2007)

Nano-Nater said:


> Leaping Gnome, the oto has been in th tank for about one week and is doing great so and he has gotten fatter


Heh, didn't mean to imply you'd lose him as in unhealthy and dying, I meant lose him as in he'll be hidden in all the lush plants you have and you'll rarely see him! 

I like how you labeled the bottle "CO2", like otherwise someone would pick it up and take a swig.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

oh lol, thank you anyways lol:tongue:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

loks nice, good tank for a DP.
LOL, in pic 3 i can spot the oto and puffer.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

I have a little question, do plants absorb ammonia, nitrates etc?

(I am still a newbie in FW planted tanks...:tongue: )
Could i also get some ID on the plants other than the HC?

Also, is it a good sign that new plant leaves are redish/orange/pink (not yellowing or anything)?, because the middle left plants with the big leaves have developed that color.

thanks.:icon_wink


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Nano-Nater said:


> ...I have a little question, do plants absorb ammonia, nitrates etc?...


As I understand it:
"...Ammonia is the easiest of the nitrogen compounds for plants to consume. Therefore it is the first form of nitrogen they will uptake when they are growing well. With this in mind, setting up a tank and filling it with healthy fast growing plants will provide a means for almost all ammonia to be consumed. If the ammonia is consumed by the plants then it will not build to toxic levels, and nitrite in turn will not be produced at toxic levels by ammonia eating bacteria.

The trace (unreadable levels) of ammonia that escape the plants will still allow the bacteria to establish in low levels, but essentially the plants are the bio-filter, and the bacteria colony remains very, very small..."

source: http://www.aquariumboard.com/forums/articles/26.htm


With respect to Nitrates:

"Nitrate is a plant food. So if you have a whole bunch of plants, they will keep nitrate levels very low"

Source: http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/plants/plant_advice.htm

Regards.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Thank you for the information, it was helpfull


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Nano-Nater said:


> Thank you for the information, it was helpfull


You're welcome. By the way, your tank looks awesome.! Incredible job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Went to the LFS today and picked up some sera florena fert, should help the plants grow even more.:icon_surp


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Well, its been only 3days and the plants have grown ALOT, time to trim the plants soon.Kirby has also grown since i have had him, hes happier than ever!

New update coming this friday or so.


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

*Couple years later Update!*

Hi people! Ive just got back into aquariums and found this old thread i had made when I was like 16 years old. This tank got taken down years ago because I did not have a job and had very limited budget.

I cant beleive how bad that HC looked in there lol..

God damn the tank looked bad and ghetto! also very low tech

I have since Started up another aquarium with the right equipment and appropriate budget you can check it out here:
www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=850962


----------



## Skillet (Mar 10, 2015)

I read the old post and looked at your tanks, old and new. I'm your age, stated aquariums when I was around 13, planted tanks when I was around 16, and just now getting back into the hobby again myself. A lot in common. I think it's neat to see how you progress over time. It's funny to look back on an aquarium you took so much pride in only to start giving yourself a hard time! I think it would be cool for other 'scapers to post some of their first tanks vs their tanks now. Haha, who knows, it may give me some hope!


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Skillet said:


> I read the old post and looked at your tanks, old and new. I'm your age, stated aquariums when I was around 13, planted tanks when I was around 16, and just now getting back into the hobby again myself. A lot in common. I think it's neat to see how you progress over time. It's funny to look back on an aquarium you took so much pride in only to start giving yourself a hard time!


Hehe You are spot on.


----------

